# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  как привести в порядок панель инструментов?

## Pavelasd

Привет!

В общем, установил несколько программ и вместе с какой-то из них установились какие-то Pukki, И после этого прибавился вот ещё один этаж на панели инструментов и на верхнем этаже оказался кругленький такой ярлык тех самых Pukki. В общем, я удалил эти пукки через Your Uninstaller, а вот многоэтажность панели инструментов осталась. Как её убрать?

----------


## tamalex

Мышкой вниз потянуть, убрав галку с "закрепить панель инструментов".

----------

